# [SOLVED] gentoo-sources 2.6.38 x86_64 and nvida not working

## axlalf

hiho

i set up a new gentoo today. when i wanted to install the nvidia driver i noticed something strange.

lsmod shows no modules  :Sad: 

i dont have any modules in my kernel, but there should be at least the nvidia module. rebooting did not help..

```

#modprobe -l

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo/modules.dep: No such file or directory

```

so i guess there is something wrong with the directories, and yes:

```
#ls /var/modules/

2.6.38-gentoo-r1

```

so i symlinked the directory to 2.6.38-gentoo

```
#ln -s /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r1 /lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo
```

but it still does not work

demesg gives me that:

[  688.746679] nvidia: version magic '2.6.38-gentoo-r1 SMP mod_unload ' should be '2.6.38-gentoo SMP mod_unload '

so i guess the module is build but there is something wrong with my kernel / modules...

any ideas?

axlalfLast edited by axlalf on Mon Apr 11, 2011 6:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## roarinelk

The kernel version currently running doesn't match the one the nvidia driver 

is compiled against, so rebuild the nvidia kernel module :)

----------

## axlalf

tried that several times  :Wink:  and i wonder how it came to this because i installed, build the kernel and then installed everything i needed - xorg-x11, firefox, wicd, ... and also nvidia-drivers but i DID NOT rebuild the kernel - so i dont know where this error could come from :/

----------

## axlalf

mhh

```
$uname -r

2.6.38-gentoo

```

```
$ls /lib/modules

2.6.38-gentoo-r1

```

that does not really fit  :Sad: 

i guess thats the reason why it wont load any modules, but i have no idea how to fix that...

is it just to rename the kernel? then how do i do that?

can anyone give me a hint?

axlalf

----------

## count_zero

What does the output of this show:

```
grep 'EXTRAVERSION =' /usr/src/linux/Makefile
```

If it's not "-gentoo-r1", try changing it to that and recompiling the kernel.

----------

## axlalf

mhh

i dont really get this  :Confused: 

```
# grep 'EXTRAVERSION =' /usr/src/linux/Makefile

EXTRAVERSION = -gentoo-r1
```

any other ideas?

----------

## count_zero

Maybe it's redundant, but do this again:

```
mount /boot

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/<your arch>/boot/bzimage /boot/kernel-2.6.38-gentoo-r1
```

and make sure that the kernel line in grub matches kernel-2.6.38-gentoo-r1, then reboot.

----------

## axlalf

mhh thats embarrassing...

when i looked in my grub.conf i saw that i did not change the root for the kernel, so i booted always the kernel off my second gentoo  :Embarassed: 

thanks a lot  :Smile: 

axlalf

----------

